# Bienenmaden züchten?



## Johnny1 (2. April 2010)

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

da ich oft und gerne Bienenmaden benutze und diese schon sehr teuer sind, bin ich als Schüler auf die Idee gekommen sie iwie selbst zu züchten.
Habe schon öfters die Maden zum schlüpfen gebracht, da kamen kleine Käferchen raus.
Gibt es hier Spezis, die sie selbst nachzüchten?

Wäre echt ne spitzen Sache, wenn das klappen würde,
3 Euro für 30 Bienenmaden ist schon immer ganz schön teuer. Benötige meist 60 Stück, wäre toll wenn man sich die 6 Euronen irgendwie sparen könnte.

Mfg Jonas


----------



## MrFloppy (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

die wachsmotte und ihre larven (= "bienenmaden") sind bei ameisenzüchtern sehr beliebte futtertiere.

eine anleitung zur zucht findest du hier: http://ameisenwiki.de/index.php/Wachsmotten


----------



## Johnny1 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

Gibt es Angler, die mit der Zucht schon Erfahrungen haben?
Lohnt sich das überhaupt als Angler?

Mfg Jonas


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Hallo Anglergemeinde,
> 
> da ich oft und gerne Bienenmaden benutze und diese schon sehr teuer sind, bin ich als Schüler auf die Idee gekommen sie iwie selbst zu züchten.
> Habe schon öfters die Maden zum schlüpfen gebracht, da kamen kleine Käferchen raus.
> ...


Wie hast du das denn gemacht meines Wissens nach schlüpfen die von alleine.


----------



## Frosch38 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

Also da hast du dich wohl vertan. Aus Bienenmaden schlüpfen keine Käfer sondern kleine Motten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://schrubbi.de/Wachsmottenzucht.htm
Habe selber schon unfreiwillig welche für meine Echsen nachgezüchtet. Geht sehr gut aber vorsicht mit ausgebüchsten Larven.


----------



## Frosch38 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

schrubbi.de/*Wachsmottenzucht*.htm
So ist es besser.


----------



## Johnny1 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

Ich habe sie beobachtet, wie sie sich in die Holzspäne verpuppt haben und danach waren auf einmal mehrere Käfer drin, ungefähr 4-5 cm Länge hatten diese.
Weiß selbst nicht wieso. Normalerweise werden ja wie ihr schon sagt kleine Motten draus, die dann neue Eier ablegen...

Vllt wurden sie mir ja fälschlicherweise als "bienenmaden" verkauft. Sehen diesen aber verdammt ähnlich.
Was sollten das sonst für maden sein?


----------



## Frosch38 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

Waren es vielleicht Tebo Raupen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 oder Zophobas Grosser Schwarzkäfer.


----------



## moug (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

Hi,
guck mal im Sommer in den Restmülleimer da sind bei uns immer Massen an Maden drin.


----------



## A S K A R I (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

ja, oder im kompost. die maden sind zwar nicht so gros, wie man sie im geschäft kauft, aber die gehn auch.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

hallo,

hat es jemand nun getestet?

danke

nosta


----------



## xXTommiXx (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Hallo Anglergemeinde,
> 
> da ich oft und gerne Bienenmaden benutze und diese schon sehr teuer sind, bin ich als Schüler auf die Idee gekommen sie iwie selbst zu züchten.
> Habe schon öfters die Maden zum schlüpfen gebracht, da kamen kleine Käferchen raus.
> ...


Wie züchtet man bienenmaden und wo bekomme ich kostenlos bienenmaden her???


----------



## lindenangler (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*

wenn du dir die erste Seite auch mal angeguckt hättest,  dann wüsstest du es


----------



## Frabbel (21. September 2019)

Hallo liebe Bienenmadenkenner,

nachdem wir als Angler sehr erfolgreich unsere eigene Wurmzucht betreiben, steht die erste ernsthafte Wachsmottenzucht fast in den Startlöchern. Einen ersten Probeversuch in einem Wurmeimer mit entsprechenden Luftlöchern gibt es auch schon, allerdings war der Versuch noch recht laien- und stümperhaft durchgeführt, hat aber doch einige Maden 'produziert'.

Bevor es losgeht, möchte ich eine Sache abgeklärt haben, in diversen Zuchtanleitungen findet sich immer der Hinweis, dass der Zuchtbehälter stets gründlich saubergehalten werden muss. Aber wie, spätestens wenn die ersten Tierchen die Flugkunst erlernt haben, kann ich den Behälter doch garnicht mehr öffnen, wie soll das gehen? Und wie sieht es mit der sogenannten 'Ernte' aus ? Oder sind die Maden 'angelreif', wenn alle fliegenden Artgenossen inzwischen das Zeitliche gesegnet haben ?

Und als Letztes noch, irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass der Zuchtbehälter mindestens 2 Öffnungen haben sollte, um genügend Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten. Die fertigen Zuchtdosen mit Gaze haben aber alle nur eine Öffnung im Deckel, sollte es damit auch gut sein? Nachträglich noch eine Öffnung an der Dose anzubringen, ist zwar machbar, mache ich aber nur ungerne.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfestellung

Frabbel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. September 2019)

Ich habe schon oft Bienenmaden gezüchtet. Dazu habe ich immer Dosen mit Substrat zu den adulten Tieren gestellt, so das diese dort ihre Eier abgelegt haben und nach 2 Tagen, wurden die Dosen herausgenommen, mit einem Deckel dicht verschlossen und die Maden haben sich entwickelt.

Mir hat immer eine Lüftung gereicht, eine eingeklebte Gaze aus Edelstahl, dünner Kunststoff wird von den Maden oft angegriffen.

Im Gegensatz zu den gekauften Maden sind die gezüchteten immer in einem Gespinst/Kokon, wenn sie groß genug sind.


----------



## Frabbel (21. September 2019)

Zuchtgefäße mit Löchern in Topf und Deckel habe ich gefunden, das Problem hat sich erledigt... danke.


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. September 2019)

Johnny1 schrieb:


> *AW: Bienenmaden züchten?*
> 
> Gibt es Angler, die mit der Zucht schon Erfahrungen haben?
> Lohnt sich das überhaupt als Angler?
> ...


es gibt reichlich tutorials auf you tube! 
ob sich das lohnt weißt du erst hinterher nach der kosten -nutzen rechnung!
falls du erfolg hast . 

theoretisch könntest du ja einen mehr ertrag gegen endgeld abtreten


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2019)

Vor langer Zeit hat mal jemand in diesem Thread verlinkt:



MrFloppy schrieb:


> http://ameisenwiki.de/index.php



 Ameisenhaltung. Da dachte ich mir, Wow, was es nicht alles gibt, wie bizarr, aber Gott ja, wer will über Steckenpferde, Hobbies, Plaisirchen richten.

Inzwischen hab ich zum Thema gegoogelt und recherchiert- Das ist ja absolut fas-zi-nier-end! Das ist ne richtige Szene,
mit Shops, Foren, Blogs, alles was wir auch haben.
Da gibt's kleine, schnucklige
Ameisenfarmen, aber auch riesige Anlagen, die Blattschneiderameisen quer durch die Wohnung lenken.
Es gibt Körnersammelnde Ameisen, oder Ameisen, denen man Larven von anderen Arten zum AUsbrüten und Versklaven geben muss. 
Manche Ameisen bauen Papiernester, andere wiederum züchten Spezialpilze.

Ich werds aber glaube ich bei der theoretischen Faszination lassen, denn viele der Texte drehen sich um Ausbruchsversuche der Ameisen,
und Probleme wenn die Kolonie wächst. Ich schätze, es könnte unangenehme Fragen geben, wenn das eigene Wanderameisenvolk den
kleinen Stinkehund der verrückten Nachbarin zerlegt, oder den Dachstuhl vom Haus zernagt. 

WIrklich sehr interessant!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (22. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werds aber glaube ich bei der theoretischen Faszination lassen, denn viele der Texte drehen sich um Ausbruchsversuche der Ameisen,
> und Probleme wenn die Kolonie wächst. Ich schätze, es könnte unangenehme Fragen geben, wenn das eigene Wanderameisenvolk den
> kleinen Stinkehund der verrückten Nachbarin zerlegt, oder den Dachstuhl vom Haus zernagt.



Gegen Ausbruchsversuche hilft ein Vaseline-Film am oberen Innenrand des Formicariums und gegen Platzprobleme die Wahl der Richtigen Spezies, die nur kleine Kolonien bildet. Ich spiele tatsächlich scho lange mit dem Gedanken, mit mal sone Mini-Kolonie einheimischer Arten zu halten. Aber momentan wird meine ganze Motivation in andere Projekte gesteckt. 


Aber: Auf der Wiki-Page gibts auch ne Anleitung zur Mehlwurmzucht...die könnte vielleicht interessant werden - für proteingeile Brassen oder vielleicht auch mal zum Trotten auf Döbel?


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vor langer Zeit hat mal jemand in diesem Thread verlinkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du könntest per Blattschneideameisen und ein Röhrensystem Liebesbriefe, Einkaufslisten etc zu der Missus schicken, und falls mal Maden über sind hättest du eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, sich ihrer zu entledigen. Und wenn du irgendwann eine mehrere Kilo schwere Kolonie hast kannst du die Brut als Hakenköder verwenden und den Rest versenken. Denke an die Möglichkeiten!!!


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Gegen Ausbruchsversuche hilft ein Vaseline-Film am oberen Innenrand des Formicariums und gegen Platzprobleme die Wahl der Richtigen Spezies, die nur kleine Kolonien bildet. Ich spiele tatsächlich scho lange mit dem Gedanken, mit mal sone Mini-Kolonie einheimischer Arten zu halten. Aber momentan wird meine ganze Motivation in andere Projekte gesteckt.
> 
> 
> Aber: Auf der Wiki-Page gibts auch ne Anleitung zur Mehlwurmzucht...die könnte vielleicht interessant werden - für proteingeile Brassen oder vielleicht auch mal zum Trotten auf Döbel?



Es gibt da ganz elegante Lösungen. Aber dann hat man halt so ein Volk an der Backe, dass wirklich Jahre und Jahrzehnte bestehen kann, und guten Gewissens kann man dann Exoten nicht auswildern. Und Einheimische Arten halten Winterruhe, und brauchen dann niedrige Temperaturen, und ein halbes Jahr die Farm in den Kühlschrank oder den Keller stellen...
Einfache Gottesanbeterinnen hingegen sind genügsam und aufwandslos, und nach nem Jahr oder so gehen sie friedlich ad patres. Und bis dahin sind sie dekorativ und zeigen ganz interessante Verhaltensweisen- ich hatte mal eine auf Pinzettenfütterung konditioniert.

Mit Mehlwürmern als Angelköder habe ich keine Guten Erfahrungen. Der Harte Panzer ist nicht so appetitlich wie ne saftige Maden- und vor allem, die ertrinken praktisch sofort und hängen dann schlaff am Haken. Genauso wie Zombies, auch so ne Luftnummer, obwohl die mal in Mode waren. 
Andererseits: Einen Versuch wärs wert. Aber die Braucht man nicht Züchten, die kann man einfach im Zoogeschäft käufen für nen Versuch.


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du könntest per Blattschneideameisen und ein Röhrensystem Liebesbriefe (…) zu der Missus schicken



Oh, Kochi,
das ist ja ne tolle Idee, wie süß! Übrigens steht die Missus der Sache aufgeschlossen gegenüber, ich hab ihr ganz aufgeregt von der Welt der AMeisenhirten erzählt, und dabei kam raus, dass sie dass schon vor Jahren wusste und immer fasziniert von dem Gedanken war. Ist schon ne coole Braut, meine Süße.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Mehlwürmern als Angelköder habe ich keine Guten Erfahrungen. Der Harte Panzer ist nicht so appetitlich wie ne saftige Maden- und vor allem, die ertrinken praktisch sofort und hängen dann schlaff am Haken. Genauso wie Zombies, auch so ne Luftnummer, obwohl die mal in Mode waren.
> Andererseits: Einen Versuch wärs wert. Aber die Braucht man nicht Züchten, die kann man einfach im Zoogeschäft käufen für nen Versuch.



Ich würde sie halt mit der Schere zerteilen, so wie man es mit Würmern auch macht (ich weiß, für dein zartes Gemüt kommt das nicht in Frage).

Welche Art Gottesanbeterin hattest du? Ich hatte mal eine Sphodromantis viridis...Melanie, benannt nach einer ungeliebten Ex-Mitbewohnerin in meiner ersten WG. Waren beide nicht handzahm.


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2019)

Lebte Melanie auf der Pflanze, oder ist das ein Photo eines Ausflugs? Ich glaube, was die Raubschaben so attraktiv macht, ist der bewegliche Kopf mit den grossen Augen, das macht sie etwas "menschlicher", wenn sie z.B. bei Annäherung das Köpfchen drehen. Possierlich.

Ich hatte schlanke grüne Gottesanbeterinnen (vermutlich Mantis religiosa, aber ich weis es halt nicht) in Abstand einiger Jahre in Einzelhaltung. Sie hiessen beide Howard. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal ne braune, ziemlich große, leider hat sie sich bei der letzten Häutung in eine Ecke Zurückgezogen, so dass die Flügel fortan "verwuschelt" waren, hat sie aber nicht geschert, sie hat gelegentlich Schaumnester angelegt.
Oh, und irgendwann auch mal Extatosoma Tiaratum, die haben Brombeerblätter gefressen wie die Scheunendrescher und mehr Mist produziert als ein ganzer Stall voller Brauereipferde. AN Substrat war nicht zu denken, man konnte das Becken nur mit Küchenkrepp auslegen und alle paar Tage wechseln.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2019)

Die Rotwürmer im Mauerkübel im Abseitl. Mehr muss nicht. Da gedeihen sie prächtig auf dem eigenen Substrat und gefüttert mit feuchtem Eierkarton. Mehr "Ungeziefer" möchte ich dann doch nicht in meinen vier Wänden beherbergen!


----------



## Tobias85 (22. September 2019)

Melanie durfte gelegentlich kleine Ausflüge unternehmen, dauerhaft in der Pflanze gelebt hat sie nicht, wobei ich das grundsätzlich auch sehr spannend gefunden hätte. Vielleicht mache ich sowas in Zukunft nochmal, falls ich wieder eine habe und bei ihr Handfütterung etablieren kann. _Hymenopus coronatus _finde ich noch Interessant, aber die ist ja recht aufwändig in der Haltung.

Die Wandelnden Blätter und Gespenterschrecken finde ich nicht ganz so reizvoll, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Da fehlt mir irgendwie das interessante Verhalten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. September 2019)

Johnny1 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das überhaupt als Angler?
> 
> Mfg Jonas



Lohnt sich nicht!
In einem Bruchteil der Zeit/Aufwand kannst du PET- Flaschen sammeln und von dem Pfand Bienenmaden kaufen.
> Nur um mal den Aufwand in eine verständliche Relation zu setzen!


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2019)

Und wenn du mehrwegflaschen sammelst?


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> dauerhaft in der Pflanze gelebt hat sie nicht, wobei ich das grundsätzlich auch sehr spannend gefunden hätte. Vielleicht mache ich sowas in Zukunft nochmal



Wunderbar in der Zimmerhaltung sind Silberfischchen. Ich habe eine gutgehende Kolonie im Badezimmer, die mir sehr viel Freude macht.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbar in der Zimmerhaltung sind Silberfischchen. Ich habe eine gutgehende Kolonie im Badezimmer, die mir sehr viel Freude macht.



Hallo,

wobei ein geringer Befall positiv zu sehen ist. Die Silberfischchen sind ein Indikator für ein gute Wohnklima.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> *...dünner Kunststoff wird von den Maden oft angegriffen.*



Das kann ich durchaus bestätigen.
An eingelagerten Zargen mit fertigen Baurahmen hatten sich in den Waben Wachsmotten eingenistet. Bei den Raupen hatte ich auch vor diese zum Fischen zu verwenden.
Nachdem ich sie ein paar Tage in "Madendosen" hatte war an einer Stelle ein Loch in der Größe von 5mm wo vorher noch keines war. Ebenfalls fehlten danach einige der Motten.
Behälter aus Stahl/Edelstahl/Alu würde ich daher bevorzugen.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2019)

Was ist denn eigentlich das Zuchtziel? Größer, agiler, weisser...? Oder geht es nur um schnöde Vermehrung?


----------



## NaabMäx (23. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbar in der Zimmerhaltung sind Silberfischchen. Ich habe eine gutgehende Kolonie im Badezimmer, die mir sehr viel Freude macht.




Na da kannst du dir aber Freunde machen, wenn du in der Zoohandlung nach Silberfischchenfutter verlangst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. September 2019)

Sie werden in der Regel kleiner, ja agiler, aber auch nur bis zum anhören und wer ein paar Bücher sein eigen nennt, dem ist zur Umsicht geraten. Den Viechern ist nichts heilig wenn sie entkommen. 

Ich habe sie für Reptilien gezüchtet, und dazu Kunstsubstrat wie auch Waben genutzt. Sowohl die große als auch die kleine Wachsmotte unterscheidet sich von den gekauften.

Hat jemand schonmal mit gekauften nachgezogen und wenn ja, wie viel gespinst  produzieren diese dann?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wenn du mehrwegflaschen sammelst?


Dann dauert es entsprechend länger bis du die Kohle für dein erstes Päckchen Bienenmaden zusammen hast, aber der Aufwand liegt immer noch unter der, einer Selbstzucht der Viecher.


----------



## phirania (27. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wobei ein geringer Befall positiv zu sehen ist. Die Silberfischchen sind ein Indikator für ein gute Wohnklima.
> 
> ...



Gibt es dafür auch schon Köder um die zu fangen...?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch schon Köder um die zu fangen...?



Hallo,

nicht dass ich wüsste.
Habe ich nur mal so in einer Umweltbroschüre gelesen, dass die eben anzeigen, dass das Wohnklima passt. Aber da müssen die schon von selber kommen, fangen und aussetzen gilt nicht.
Da war auch dringestanden, dass Flechten z.B. auf Hausdächern etc. von einem guten Umweltklima zeugen. Da habe ich auch welche.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2019)

Natürlich gibt es silberfischchenköder  sonst würden die fallen ja nicht funzen (ich glaube pheromonfallen oder so)


----------



## rippi (27. September 2019)

Absoluter Topköder für Silberfischchen sind sind tatsächlich Bienenmaden.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es silberfischchenköder  sonst würden die fallen ja nicht funzen (ich glaube pheromonfallen oder so)



Hallo,

schon klar. Ich dachte aber phirania will sie lebend fangen, um sein Wohnklima zu verbessern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2019)

Sind Silberfischchen Friedfischchen oder Raubfischchen?


----------

